# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  I've had a couple of dreams about my mother being sick, what does this mean?

## lgiselleg

So let me tell you about myself: I'm an 18 year old girl and I have a very tough family situation. My family and I migrated to the US from mexico about 5.5 years ago, my father was deported almost 2 years ago which left my unemployed mother alone to support my brother and I; this caused a lot of conflict between my mother and I. Well, really my relationship with my parents was always kind of bad. I grew up sort of neglected (they had lots of marital trouble, money issues, my dad worked a lot, my mom became clinically depressed when I was about 10), however when the whole thing with the deportation of my father happened, things got WAY worse as my mom was constantly under ridiculous amounts of stress due to the fact that she was now on her own with two minors, in a country where she couldn't even work. To make matters worse, I went trough a phase of rebellion due to all the crap that was going on, gave her a lot of trouble, so this definitely made matters worse. Up until last summer we were on horrible terms, we could not stand each other so I moved to Idaho to stay with my aunt and even though at first I wanted nothing to do with her, my relationship with my mom is slowly healing and we are now civil with each other even though we still don't talk on the phone more than a couple to a few times a month.
ANYWAYS so my actual dreams:
The first one was a few days ago. All I remember was my mom and I being in Mexico City (our hometown), for some reason we were going to get my hair cut at some lady's house, I think I vaguely remember it being my grandma's neighborhood. When we got to this lady's house, it was a really empty, grey-looking room. I think it had kind of a dark and gloomy feel to it but maybe that's just because in Mexico City it's always really cloudy, and since it was daytime in my dream and they had the windows open the room didn't look very illuminated. So, in this room there were three people. I think they were all women, but I'm not sure- I only remember seeing two women for sure so the third might have been a guy, but I have a feeling it was also a woman. One of the ladies was the owner of the house. The other, I guess she just worked there or something because when we walked in she was cutting the third person's hair. Almost right away when we got there, I guess the hair-dresser lady's "shift" was over because she was like "Alright I'm done time for me to go home!" And then I realized I wasn't going to get my haircut anymore because she was leaving, and I was okay with this because I remembered I had already cut my own hair not too long ago (which I actually did cut my own hair last week.) However, my mom insisted with the owner of the house, so she agreed to cut my hair (I guess she was a hair-dresser too), at this point, I didn't really wanna get my hair cut because I felt like I didn't need to and because I don't like cutting my hair too often since I'm trying to grow it out (this was my actual thought process in the dream), but I kind of just went through with it because my mom was being so insistent since she thought I really wanted a haircut, and since she was being so nice and advocating for me I felt sort of obligated and went through with it.
So, the lady starts cutting my hair and the next thing I remember, she's commenting on how thin my hair is in the front (almost like I had a receding hairline or something) and we were all commenting about it and everything like it was no big deal (in real life I would freak if I had a receding hairline lol), in the dream I started thinking "Hmmm this is probably hereditary since my dad has pretty thin hair", but then the hair-dresser lady pointed out that I probably got it from my mom, (let me establish that up until now, my mom seemed normal) and when I turned to look at her hair, it was in fact super thin! Like she was balding or something, and then I realized her skin looked pale and sallow and like she had liver spots or something! She just looked ill, so I started commenting on it and asking her if she had gone to the doctor or done anything, to which she replied no. I can't remember much of this conversation, except for the fact that in the end I told her she needed to start eating better and healthier and working out, and that I had some vitamins she could take (in the dream I actually thought of my hair, skin and nails supplements that I take in real life.) All in all, I felt pretty worried when I saw her looking so ill.
So that's the end of THAT dream. Now, I had another dream a couple days ago, and all I can remember of this one is being at some sort of day house-party, at a house that looked a lot like my friend's house, but was a bit different. From what I recall, some adults were sitting outside in the backyard, drinking red wine. Inside were a bunch of random people (no one specifically.) I kept going inside, then back outside, I remember at some point having a glass of wine and walking around with it (I think I felt almost like I was looking for something or someone, or like I just didn't really know what to do/if i wanted to hang out outside or inside) and I also felt really clumsy while walking, I think I was wearing high heels or something and I just felt awkward while walking, I kept "swerving" and almost walking into things. Now, let me establish that at the beginning of the dream I didn't really specifically recognize any of the adults sitting outside, but then I ended up deciding to sit down with the adults in the backyard, so I pulled up a chair and started just sipping on my wine with them. Then everything became kinda hazy, and I'm not really sure how but we transitioned from that, to suddenly everyone eating a bunch of desserts. For some odd reason, now I recognized one of the people I was sitting with was my mother (I think my dad might have been there too, but I'm not certain because I don't really recall seeing his face or anything I just get the feeling that he was), and I remember she specifically was eating A LOT of desserts. She had like a giant cookie thing that she was devouring, and I remember being kind of surprised by how much she was eating. I remember telling her she shouldn't do that, and being worried because I thought she was going to get diabetes (this was my actual thought process) since diabetes runs in my family, even though it runs on my dad's side so I'm not really sure why in my dream I for some reason thought it ran in hers.....

So yeah, I would like to know what you guys think about these dreams because they seem extremely odd to me! And I am kind of worried about the reoccurring theme of my mom being ill in some way.

----------


## JoannaB

I think that these dreams may be about your being worried about your mother. You realize that even though she did not always do things the way you wanted (ensuring you got the unwanted haircut), but she had your best interest in mind and tried to take care of you the best she could (even if you disagreed with her what you best interests were, she probably meant well and her ability to take care of you was limited by her unemployment/stress/incomplete understanding of how different you are from her and your different priorities), and so now that your relationship with your mother is healing, you are starting to worry about her: worrying about her health, whether she is taking good enough care of herself, whether she is in danger of illnesses that run in your family. In part it may be also your growing up, and slowly the tables are turning: whereas when you were a kid, your mom was the one who would fret about your health, and worry whether you were eating healthy, working out, taking your vitamins, or whatever she thought needed to be done for you to be well, now it is your turn to worry about her as well. You are feeling protective of her in return. Realizing that since she had such a stressful life and she is so far away, she may have health issues, and you may not know, and that worries you. I do not believe that you have ESP, and thus if I were you I would not worry that a repeated dream of your mother's poor health means that her health actually is poor. If I were you, I would maybe call or visit her more often, and ask her whether she is well, and tell her that sometimes you worry about her. I think she will like to hear that.  :smiley:

----------


## lgiselleg

> I think that these dreams may be about your being worried about your mother. You realize that even though she did not always do things the way you wanted (ensuring you got the unwanted haircut), but she had your best interest in mind and tried to take care of you the best she could (even if you disagreed with her what you best interests were, she probably meant well and her ability to take care of you was limited by her unemployment/stress/incomplete understanding of how different you are from her and your different priorities), and so now that your relationship with your mother is healing, you are starting to worry about her: worrying about her health, whether she is taking good enough care of herself, whether she is in danger of illnesses that run in your family. In part it may be also your growing up, and slowly the tables are turning: whereas when you were a kid, your mom was the one who would fret about your health, and worry whether you were eating healthy, working out, taking your vitamins, or whatever she thought needed to be done for you to be well, now it is your turn to worry about her as well. You are feeling protective of her in return. Realizing that since she had such a stressful life and she is so far away, she may have health issues, and you may not know, and that worries you. I do not believe that you have ESP, and thus if I were you I would not worry that a repeated dream of your mother's poor health means that her health actually is poor. If I were you, I would maybe call or visit her more often, and ask her whether she is well, and tell her that sometimes you worry about her. I think she will like to hear that.



wow that makes complete sense! I think you're right, I really like the way you interpreted that. I think I'll follow your advice, thank you  :smiley:

----------

